

Show HN: Randomly Select Where to eat lunch - kayman
http://lunch-picker.com

======
vortico
I was hoping upon seeing the title that it would select restaurants from
Google Maps near your location and choose one at random. That would actually
be a really good idea.

------
hrayr
Heh, this is fun, good job on shipping.

It seems like implementing a lunch picking app is a right of passage for most
startups. Is there a compiled list of start-ups and their own implementation
of a lunch picking apps?

~~~
kayman
I have seen lunch picking apps out there, created by developers. Lots of them
were backend centric or filled with ads or using flash.

List of Lunch Picker Apps I've found:

\- [http://wheelof.com/lunch/](http://wheelof.com/lunch/) ( Flash)

\- [https://github.com/darrenmce/lunch-
picker](https://github.com/darrenmce/lunch-picker) Have to edit lunches in
code.

\- [http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/lunch-
picker/6e7...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-us/store/app/lunch-
picker/6e713077-6663-42ab-a528-2c01c54540aa) App for windows phone

Initially, it seemed like a good idea to get closest lunch locations based on
location or yelp reviews/rations, but issue is fetching yelp results was
taking too long.

From personal experience, most of the time when you want to decide where to go
for lunch, you already have a few places in mind that fit your budget and
style. You just don't know where to go again and want to outsource the
decision to a tool.

------
bopf
very cool little tool for when our team cannot decide where to go to lunch
again :). Love it and hunted it on Product Hunt .. hope it makes it to the
homepage -- on the upcoming list now..
[http://www.producthunt.com/upcoming](http://www.producthunt.com/upcoming)

